# Tivo Dual Series2 Suggestion



## sonnygirl (Dec 7, 2007)

There is any way I can delete or clear tivo suggestion it has all tv shows they are not my favorite.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

You can turn off automatic recording of TiVo Suggestions (in the setup menu somewhere), which will keep them out of your Now Playing list.

But if you are talking about the TiVo Suggestions menu, then that will always have upcoming shows listed. But if you've turned off automatic recording it won't record any of them.


Also, as you train the TiVo by using thumbs up and thumbs down the suggestions do get quite a bit more accurate. But as I said above you can turn off recording of them if they still annoy you.


----------

